# Rahmengewicht Helius CC



## SML (4. November 2007)

Hallo

könnet Ihr mir bitte das Rahmengewicht, inklusive Dämpfer DT 190, für das Helius CC in Rahmengrösse S angeben. 
Was wiegt dieselbe Konstellation wenn sie eloxiert ist?
Wieviel Gramm spare ich noch, wenn ich den Titanium-Magnesium-Kit dazu nehmen würde?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
sml


----------



## schneibsteinhau (5. November 2007)

Hi,
ein Helius CC wiegt normalerweise 2,85kg in M mit Standarddämpfer in eloxal. Bei Pulverbeschichtung kann je nach Gestaltung (einfarbig, camou) bis zu 300g dazu kommen. Da der DT 190 weniger wiegt als der X-Fusion mußt Du das halt noch abziehen. Aber warum den DT? der X-Fusion ist ein wirklich guter zuverlässiger Dämpfer. Wenn es Dir nur um das Gewicht geht dann gibt es ab Januar ein HeliusCC light mit 2450g inkl Dämpfer aber mit Federwegsbeschränbkung 100mm vorne. Hinten ?
Auf www.nicolai.net hat es früher eine Gewichtsangabe gegeben. Sogar zum downloaden. Schau mal ob es das noch gibt. Ansonsten zum Händler gehen und wiegen. 
LG Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bardenberger (11. Dezember 2007)

Gibt es zu dem Helius light schon weitere Infos?

Wäre ja wirklich interessant!!!

Danke,
Bardenberger


----------



## schneibsteinhau (12. Dezember 2007)

soviel ich weiß kommt es erst Anfang 2008. Zielgewicht wäre 2450g in elox mit Dämpfer in Grösse M. Dafür gibt es weniger Federweg am Heck und die Zulassung für den Federweg an der Gabel sinken auf 120mm max.. Geometrie dürfte bleiben. Mehr wußte mein Händler auch nicht, denn ich bin selbst an so einem Teil für meine Frau interessiert. LG Uli


----------



## Falco Mille (12. Dezember 2007)

Die Nicolai Rahmengewichtsangaben beziehen sich immer auf einen eloxierten M-Rahmen in der Serienaustattung mit dem Standarddämpfer (und einer 450er Feder.) Exakte Gewichtsangaben können wir bei der Vielzahl an Kombinationsmöglichkeiten von Ausstattungsoptionen, Beschichtungsarten, Rahmengrößen, Dämpfertypen, Federhärten, etc. leider nicht machen. Das tatsächliche Gewicht kann daher in Abhängigkeit von den genannten Faktoren um einige 100 g vom mittleren Gewicht variieren.

Zu jedem Nicolai Modell findet Ihr auf der betreffenden Produktseite im Katalog oder auf www.nicolai.net das mittlere Rahmengewicht angegeben.

Mit Vorabinformationen zu einem "Helius Race" Modell kann ich leider nicht dienen. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## BauerPower (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde. Gutes Neues noch!

Direkt zum Gewicht vom CC kann ich nix sinnvolles beitragen. Aber in ca. 14 Tagen kann ich Dir das genaue Gewicht vom neuen CC Race in L (Mit Hugin 2008) aufs Gramm sagen. Baue ich mir fürs Cape Epic auf. Soll laut Kalle ein Knaller werden...

Hals & Bein!


----------



## schneibsteinhau (21. Januar 2008)

sag mal wie Deine Ausstattung dazu aussieht. Wäre mal ganz interessant.


----------



## DonJorge (22. Januar 2008)

Tach zusammen !
Kann mal jemand erklären was es mit diesem Helius "Race" auf sich hat. Falco schreibt: Mit Vorabinformationen zu einem "Helius Race" Modell kann ich leider nicht dienen.
Ja wie jetzt ? Ente oder was ?
Ich warte schon lange auf eine Lightversion vom Helius und daher
interessiert mich brennend wo die technischen Unterschiede zum normalen Helius liegen. Wo wurde am Rahmen abgespeckt, kommt da die Magnesium Wippe zu Einsatz ?
Facts please !
D.J.


----------



## BauerPower (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Kollegen.

@schneibsteinhau: Ich versuche weitestgehendmöglich (!) auf Made in Germany-Produkte zu setzen. D. h. auch in Deutschland noch wirklich hergestellt. Das wird in manchen Bereichen nicht nur schwer, sondern unmöglich, ich weiss. Zu den Teilen: Nicolai is klar. Rohloff (Leider noch nicht die Light), Magura Marta (SL) 180er, Durin 100 & Hugin 2008, Schmolke Carbon, Tune, LRS gespeicht von Whizz Wheels (Wahrscheinlich DT), diverse andere Kleinigkeiten noch mit Fragezeichen...Grundsätzlich, da wir d. J. ausnahmsweise keine Ambitionen aufs Treppchen haben p)...Zuverlässigkeit. Hals & Bein!


----------



## schneibsteinhau (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo BauerPower: klingt gut. Über jedes Teil ist bestimmt auch schon an andere Stelle diskutiert worden und deshalb dazu kein Kommentar von mir. Nur eine Frage: Meinst Du, daß Du Ersatzteile für die Rohloff bei dem Rennen bekommst? Falls mal was passiert? Sturz etc... . Wäre da nicht eine Kettenschaltung sinvoller. Bitte, ist keine Kritik. Nur eine Frage. 
Und noch eines: Farbe: hast Du Elox oder Pulver? Denn Pulver sind doch wieder ca. 200g Mehrgewicht.

Hallo DonJorge: mehr Info über das Race kann Dir sicher ein Fachhändler geben. Meiner bekommt eines die nächsten Wochen rein. Da kannst Du sicherlich mehr erfahren, frag halt mal: www.bikedoctors.de. 

LG


----------



## BauerPower (26. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute.
Wichtigste Ersatzteile von Rohloff dabei. Ansonsten in Südafrika guter Distributor/Service von denen. Nebenbei vertraue ich der Technik soweit. Habe bei dem Thema halt generell die Philosophie deutscher Komponenten. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen jetzt auch soweit zusammen. Farbe: Weiss, sprich Pulver. Bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneibsteinhau (28. Januar 2008)

viel Erfolg und ein Bild wäre schön wenn es fertig ist.
LG


----------



## bardenberger (2. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es inzwischen Neuigkeiten zum "extraleichten" Helius???


Bis dann,
Bardenberger


----------



## loco (3. März 2008)

Hallo Loite,
Btr. HELIUS RC könnt Ihr auf Ride.ch nachgucken, dies ist der 1.Rahmen der wahrscheinlich die Halle des Kalle verlassen hat.
Gewicht steht auch da, geht aber wahrscheinlich noch leichter...


----------



## sluette (3. März 2008)

loco schrieb:


> Hallo Loite,
> Btr. HELIUS RC könnt Ihr auf Ride.ch nachgucken, dies ist der 1.Rahmen der wahrscheinlich die Halle des Kalle verlassen hat.
> Gewicht steht auch da, geht aber wahrscheinlich noch leichter...



wo soll da bitte was stehen ?


----------



## jenslindefb (4. März 2008)

Hier mal direkt der Link zu der Meldung (musste auch erst danach suchen... ):
http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?archiv=2007&id=3968


----------



## Testmaen (4. März 2008)

Auch wenn der Abschnitt nur wenige Details (95-115mm, 2,6kg mit Dämpfer) enthält, klingt das sehr interessant! Zusammen mit dem dem Helius AM scheint es einen spannenden Frühling von/mit/für Nicolai zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (5. März 2008)

Gibts hier jemanden, der evtl. noch genauere Infos bzgl. des "Helius RCC" hat ? Vielleicht ein schweizer Mitglied, das dem Aussteller auf der Baseler Fahrradmesse Löcher in den Bauch gefragt hat  ?!

Grüße, TM


----------



## BauerPower (11. März 2008)

So Freunde...hab ihn endlich. Abgeholt am Freitag bei Kalle. Einen von den 5 ersten...1 davon Musterrad. Weitere Rahmen wären fertig. Fehlen derzeit nur einige Kleinteile. Falco führte mich netterweise herum. Zu den Fakten:

Folgende Konfiguration:
Helius RC, Gr. L, Farbe weiss pulverbeschichtet, Rohloffausfallende, Beide Schaltzugverlegungen, Neuer Magura MX 165 Luftdämpfer (Proto):
Genau 2,80 Kg (auf geeichter Waage).

Habe euch ich paar Bilder angehängt. Wird hoffentlich Mitte nächster Woche komplett...dann schicke ich noch einige nach.

Hals & Bein! 

IMGP0070.JPG
IMGP0071.JPG
IMGP0072.JPG
IMGP0073.JPG


----------



## sluette (11. März 2008)

BauerPower schrieb:


> Habe euch ich paar Bilder angehängt. Wird hoffentlich Mitte nächster Woche komplett...dann schicke ich noch einige nach.
> 
> Hals & Bein!
> 
> ...



einen versuch hast du noch ...


----------



## Testmaen (11. März 2008)

Hi BauerPower,

wär klasse, wenn du noch was zu den Unterschieden zwischen der normalen und der Race-Variante sagen sagen könntest! Federweg, Geometrie, Preis, erlaubte Bremsscheibengröße etc. ?!

Grüße


----------



## BauerPower (11. März 2008)

Hallo Freunde.

Jetzt mit Bildern...ist mein erstes Mal, dass ich Bilder hochgeladen habe...sorry.

Hals & Bein!


----------



## bikertom (11. März 2008)

Bis auf die Dämpferwippe kann ich keinen Unterschied zum CC erkennen. Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen enttäuscht! 

Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass RC soll einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen, ähnlich dem Saturn mit HTC!? 

Da ist die Gewichtseinsparung zum CC mit leichteren Druckstreben und Titanschrauben wohl kaum merkbar.

Oder doch??


----------



## sluette (11. März 2008)

BauerPower schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde.
> 
> Jetzt mit Bildern...ist mein erstes Mal, dass ich Bilder hochgeladen habe...sorry.
> 
> Hals & Bein!



schaut sehr gut aus. obwohl ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wie man sich so einen rahmen pulverbeschichtet bestellen kann. der vorteil beim rc liegt ja wohl eindeutig im gewicht, der federweg lässt sich beim cc ja fast identisch einstellen. bei meinem argon wiegt die pulverbschichtung ca. 150 gramm, das ist jedefalls die differenz zur gewichtsangabe auf der webseite

wie soll's aufgebaut werden ?


----------



## Testmaen (11. März 2008)

bikertom schrieb:


> Bis auf die Dämpferwippe kann ich keinen Unterschied zum CC erkennen.



Wenn man ganz genau hinsieht, lassen sich noch neue Kettenstreben erkennen. Die haben kein elipsenförmiges Loch mehr, wie beim Helius CC. Lässt sich auf dem Bild der schweizer Seite noch nen bischen besser erkennen, als auf denen von bauerPower ( http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?archiv=2007&id=3968 ). Außerdem gibts neue Gussets am Sitz-/Oberrohr-Übergang.

MfG


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. März 2008)

ich seh spontan neues kettenstrebenyoke, geänderte sitzrohrgussets, neue umlenkhebel und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ein saturn steuerrohr.

gruß,
stefan


----------



## Testmaen (18. März 2008)

Hat jemand etwas neues bzgl. Preis, Details, etc. gehört oder evtl. neue Bilder gesehen ?

@BauerPower
Steht das gute Stück mittlerweile schon auf 2 Rädern ?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BauerPower (19. März 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde.
Neue Bilder vom endlich fertigen Hobel in ca. 3/4 Stunde...
Hals & Bein.
Kosten kann ich auch gleich was sagen.


----------



## BauerPower (19. März 2008)

So, uff...
Nur noch Kleinkram, einstellen, einfahren, schönmachen. Einige Details für den, welcher diese nicht erkennt oder kennt. Rahmengr. L, wie schon geschrieben exakt 2800 g incl. des MX 165. Gesamt hier und so noch nicht gewogen. Warum Pulver in weiss? Weils mir gefällt und zum Projekt passt. Durin 100, 2008 mit RLO. Tune Princess 32er. Tune Bobo. Tune Big Foot mit neuem 44-Tune Blatt. Innenlager neue Version vom PowerReport von Bumm. Schmolke SL Lenker und Stütze. Rohloff neues Gehäuse (erkennbar am gelaserten Schriftzug) mit eingefahrenem Getriebe. Übrigens ab dem April kann man die auch in Elox-Farben haben (Bisher excl. bei Endorfin). Die leichte Speedhub folgt hoffentlich im Herbst. Was noch fehlt sind die Carbonbremsscheiben-Protos von...(Hoffe die werden noch fertig) und der Sattel von Gebiomized. Ansonsten fällt dann hoffentlich für uns am nächsten Fr. der Startschuss zur Cape Epic. So long!

Preis: Ohne Dämpfer in meiner Konfiguration VK 2130.- incl. Märchensteuer.

Sorry...Bilder kommen morgen! Dann hab ich auch das Gesamtgewicht.

Hals & Bein


----------



## BauerPower (20. März 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde.

Mit den Eggbeatern dann ganz genau 12,8 Kg. Bitte beachten: Double Defense Schwalbes, Bumm PowerReport Innenlager und die Rohloff...

Die Bilder Teil1:

So long


----------



## BauerPower (20. März 2008)

Teil2:


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. März 2008)

taugt der magura dämpfer?


----------



## jenslindefb (20. März 2008)

HI,
kannst du mal so nett sein und größere Bilder einstellen?
So a la 1024x768 oder so?
Die könntest du ja in dein Fotoalbum legen?
Das wäre echt Klasse! Denn so kommt der schöne Hopbel gar nicht zur Geltung, und ich will doch so gerne mehr Details vom Rahmen sehen!


----------



## kuka.berlin (20. März 2008)

@BauerPower:
Ich würde den Tune Würger noch umdrehen!

+ die Mechanik ist weniger dem Dreck ausgesetzt (Nicolai hat sich was dabei gedacht  )
+ du benötigst geringere Klemmkräfte um die Stütze fest zu bekommen
> + die 'filigrane' Struktur der Spanners wird nicht so stark belastet (wegen der geringen Wandstärke)

- man kann den Tune Schriftzug nicht mehr (von vorne) sehen (dafür aber für die Leute die  du hinter dir lässt  )


----------



## BauerPower (21. März 2008)

Mein Fehler, sorry. Schon geschehen. Bilder irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen in größer...habe genug mit der weiteren Vorbereitug zu schaffen.
Hals & Bein


----------



## Falco Mille (25. März 2008)

Eloxiert in M und mit dem DT Swiss Carbon Seriendämpfer haben wir exakt 2450 g gewogen. Nachdem wir die ersten 3 Rahmen noch mit Titan Lagerachsen ausgestattet haben, sind nun unsere geschliffenen Keramikachsen fertig produziert. Die sind sogar noch minimal leichter als die Titanachsen. Die Titanschrauben bleiben natürlich. In den nächsten Tagen gibts den neuen Newsletter mit weiteren RC Bildern. Auf unserer Webseite kann man sich für den Mailer registrieren.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (27. März 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> In den nächsten Tagen gibts den neuen Newsletter mit weiteren RC Bildern.



Gibt es dann auch Bilder/Daten zum neuen Helius AM ?

Grüße


----------



## Testmaen (31. März 2008)

Hier die Helius RC Bilder aus dem aktuellen Nicolai-Newsletter (http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/newsletter.php)


----------



## schneibsteinhau (7. April 2008)

das neue Helius RC für meine Frau. Richtig. Ich schenke keine Blumen.

Aufbau erfolgt mit Syncros Lenker + Vorbau und Laufrädern in weiss. 
Ansonsten XT und Avid ultimate, sowie Magura Durin in weiss.


----------



## dallo (7. April 2008)

Hat der Rahmen einen steileren Lenkwinkel bekommen?
Sonstige Geo gleich?

Innenkonifiziertes Tretlager?

Danke!


----------



## Testmaen (7. April 2008)

dallo schrieb:


> Hat der Rahmen einen steileren Lenkwinkel bekommen?
> Sonstige Geo gleich?



Im mtbr-forum hat jemand folgende Werte gepostet. Keine Ahnung, ob die richtig sind und wo er die her hat...

angles 70/73
Toptube 570/580/610/630 s/m/l/xl 
rec fork travel 80-110, 
rear travel 95 - 115 
wheelbase 1071/1091/1111/1131 s/m/l/xl 
tire clearance 2.3in


----------



## dallo (7. April 2008)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (7. April 2008)

schneibsteinhau schrieb:


> das neue Helius RC für meine Frau.



Gibt's sowas wie Dich auch als gutaussehende Frau? Also eine, die Helii verschenkt?


----------



## schneibsteinhau (8. April 2008)

wenn es so eine Frau geben würde, wäre die Konkurrenz um sie sicherlich sehr groß...


----------



## jemand (15. April 2008)

BauerPower schrieb:


> Teil2:



 Echt wunderschönes Bike, schön aufgebaut.


----------



## Yetiroland (18. April 2008)

schneibsteinhau schrieb:


> das neue Helius RC für meine Frau. Richtig. Ich schenke keine Blumen.
> 
> Aufbau erfolgt mit Syncros Lenker + Vorbau und Laufrädern in weiss.
> Ansonsten XT und Avid ultimate, sowie Magura Durin in weiss.



kannst du bitte sagen, was das für eine Rahmengröße ist, welches Oberflächenfinish du da gewählt hast und was für ein Gewicht der Rahmen mit Dämpfer hat??


----------



## Falco Mille (21. April 2008)

Das Helius RC steht jetzt auch mit neuen Fotos und allen Specs auf den Produktseiten unserer Webseite.

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## schneibsteinhau (23. April 2008)

Yetiroland schrieb:


> kannst du bitte sagen, was das für eine Rahmengröße ist, welches Oberflächenfinish du da gewählt hast und was für ein Gewicht der Rahmen mit Dämpfer hat??



Grösse S.  Heck ist weiss gepulvert. Hauptrahmen schwarz elox. Meine Waage zeigte 2430g mit Dämpfer. Die Waage ist aber nicht geeicht.


----------



## Testmaen (23. April 2008)

schneibsteinhau schrieb:


> Grösse S.  Heck ist weiss gepulvert. Hauptrahmen schwarz elox. Meine Waage zeigte 2430g mit Dämpfer. Die Waage ist aber nicht geeicht.



Ist das Rad schon aufgebaut ?

MfG


----------



## schneibsteinhau (24. April 2008)

bin gerade dabei. Wird wohl am WE fertig. Die Durin hatte Lieferzeit. Stelle dann gerne Bilder ein. Leider gelingen mir immer nur die kleinen Bilder. Kann halt besser biken als PC. 
LG Uli


----------



## Testmaen (24. April 2008)

Bin wirklich gespannt wie die ersten Aufbauten aussehen werden! Habe das Gesamtgewicht mit absoluten Standardteilen mal überschlagen und bin auf ~11,5kg gekommen. Nach unten sind (fast) alle Grenzen offen. Mal sehen wer als erster die 10kg Marke knackt. 

Ich bin von der Idee ein ~11kg "vollgefedertes Argon"  (auch als Nicht-Marathonisti) zu fahren gerade ziemlich angetan.


*@ Falco:*
Wird es die Möglichkeit geben 180er Bremsscheiben am HR (ohne seine Garantie zu riskieren) zu montieren, ähnlich wie beim Helius CC über verst. Druckstreben ?


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Mai 2008)

180er Scheiben sind bis zu einem Fahrergewicht von 90 kg ok.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (6. Mai 2008)

Hi Falco, 

I am about ready to order the Helius RC-to questions.

1. I am 184 cm height and 90 cm Schrittlange-which frame size should I order? I don´t do any free riding or jumps, just alot of marathons in the alps.

2. I would like to have this frame well before the transalp-will I get it in time?


Thanks, 

Sekt88


----------

